# "Begginer/Intermediate" vs "Intermediate/Advanced" boots?



## MXer125 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm really new to snowboarding and have only been out a handful of times. My next piece of equipment I'm looking to purchase are my boots and I find myself more drawn to the features of boots labeled as "Intermediate - Advanced" versus boots categorized as "Beginner - Intermediate". Features such as more BOA closure systems, higher stiffness, heat moldable liners etc... 
As I go to different shops and try different boots, I realized that I rely a lot on the boots' stiffness when I'm carving which is why I feel like I would benefit more from a stiffer boot. 
I'm fairly sure that I'll just be carving groomers for a while. Maybe I'll get into park riding as I get more proficient. 
Is there really that significant of a difference between Beginner and Advanced boots? Should I limit myself to boots labelled as beginner boots?


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

You'll have to look hard to find boots without heat-mouldable liners, & BOA has nothing to do with the level of the rider a boot's aimed at, so that just leaves stiffness. It's fairly common for people to want a stiffer boot to compensate for their boots being too big, it's easier for the boot to flex if it hasn't got a tight-fitting foot inside it. So the absolute first thing you should do is read the boot-fitting threads & make sure you're using the right Mondo size. Then forget about the marketing labels & just look at the stiffness ratings. Once you've narrowed it down to a few models you like, it might be worth asking how they compare stiffness-wise; there's a good chance someone here will know how they compare in the real world.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

As Radial said, fit is very important. As a general rule of thumb, your snowboarding boot size is smaller than you're daily shoe size. For carving people do tend to use stiffer boots.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

1) Comfort
2) Comfort
3) Comfort
4) Stiffness


----------



## MXer125 (Nov 18, 2021)

Manicmouse said:


> 1) Comfort
> 2) Comfort
> 3) Comfort
> 4) Stiffness


Can I ask, what is your reasoning behind prioritizing comfort so much? That may seem like a dumb question but why aren't things like fit on your list? Also, why is stiffness so unimportant?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

‘Beginner’ boots are just cheaper boots and tend to be softer because they have less tech/padding/etc to fit to a price. It happens that the stiffer boots are usually the more expensive boots because of this but stiffer doesnt mean for more advanced riders, it’s more just preference and type of riding. You need to try on different boots and remember some boots will be stiffer in the cold ie burton. Some of the top of the line boots arent that stiff such as solomon hifi and burton slx. Comfort is top priority as if they aren’t comfortable you wont use them and you will hate snowboarding.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Agree with @Mike256. Stiffness is a preference/style thing. Carvers tend to prefer stiffer boots, Freestyler/park rats tend toward softer boots.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

MXer125 said:


> Can I ask, what is your reasoning behind prioritizing comfort so much? That may seem like a dumb question but why aren't things like fit on your list? Also, why is stiffness so unimportant?


Hey it’s 4th most important!!

Nothing worse than having boots that aren’t comfortable. It’s why I need to throw out my ultra stiff boots that are far too old…

Also, a good fit is comfortable. So didn’t feel like I needed to break it down more.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MXer,

Great hat you are thinking about boots first. That is the way to go! The most important thing about boots is that they are correctly fit and to understand that your US shoe size is never your Snowboard boot size. If you need any help getting the correct size (often a bit surprising) we will be happy to help. 

STOKED!


----------



## MXer125 (Nov 18, 2021)

Thank you to everyone that replied! 

@Wiredsport I remember seeing an tip way back that said to buy the gear that directly touches you first. My wife and I bought our helmets and goggles last year and we already had jackets, gloves and pants from the first time we ever went out. But boy do I want to spring for my board and bindings already.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

MXer125 said:


> Can I ask, what is your reasoning behind prioritizing comfort so much? That may seem like a dumb question but why aren't things like fit on your list? Also, why is stiffness so unimportant?


Fit is comfort. Here's what happens when boots are too big or too packed out:










Boots that fit snug are the most important piece of gear. This happened when I switched to packed out boots (still my mondo size) and hiked the park at Timberline for three days this summer. Bruised my nail so badly that it split and the new nail grew underneath it.

That's why I tell people their boots are too big all the time. It doesn't matter how stiff your boots are if you have a sloppy fit, or if you can't ride because your toenail fell off from toe bang.

I used to ride really stiff boots but softer boots are just more comfortable especially if you take a hit that puts lateral pressure on your calves. Fucking ouch.

When you're comfortable riding you ride better, and when you're timid because of pain sometimes you don't realize it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MXer125 said:


> Thank you to everyone that replied!
> 
> @Wiredsport I remember seeing an tip way back that said to buy the gear that directly touches you first. My wife and I bought our helmets and goggles last year and we already had jackets, gloves and pants from the first time we ever went out. But boy do I want to spring for my board and bindings already.


Hi MXer,

You are going about this right. Boots first, boots right. Once you have your Mondo size you can make great gear choices for board, boots, and bindings. Barefoot measurement is the key to all three.

Regarding beginner, intermediate, etc. you can disregard all of those terms. There is no skill requirement for any boot. Closure systems add convenience but not performance. Some of the best high end boots are traditional lace, for example. Almost all snowboard boots have heat moldable liners now. Stiffness/Flex properties are very personal. Often, riders choose stiff boots to make up for poorly sized boots. There is no right or wrong when it comes to stiffness and riders of every ability level prefer boots of every stiffness category. 

I would avoid unusual closure systems and internal harnesses for your first boots. Keep it simple and do not go above your Mondopoint size. Get your heat fits done immediately.

STOKED!


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

If only nike would come back to the boot market. God they made good boots. Season before last I really did not enjoy and couldnt work out why. Last few weeks of the season I threw on my old nikes for the hell of it. Suddenly enjoyed snowboarding again for the first time that season. The right boots are key.


----------

